# εις εαυτον δε ελθων



## BishopSaul

Se refiere a la parábola del Hijo Pródigo en Lucas 15: 17
Está traducido al Español como " volviendo en sí mismo "

*εις εαυτον δε ελθωνεις εαυτον δε ελθων*

mi problema se centra en dos palabras, una que tiene origen griego, como

 μετανοειτε en Marcos 1: 15 y otra que no tiene origen griego, que es

arrepentíos en Marcos 1: 15


En español, arrepentirse implica enormes cargas morales y emocionales

En griego, parece, es solo un cambio de opinión, cambio de mentalidad, etc sin que necesariamente haya una devastación interna como la religión nos lo indica en cuanto a sufrir enormidades por un instante, estar afligidos por momentos, etc

Si me pueden, pues, decir con toda autoridad si en la frase del hijo pródigo, éste sintió pesar enorme, le dolió su corazón, se sintió afligido o solo volvió en sí, se dio cuenta de su error, etc, de una manera que lo condujo a una conversión ( regresar al hogar ) ?

Saludos !
Bishop Saul


----------



## Cynastros

Aunque España no sabía hasta que me trató de contribuir, cuando creo que he entendido.[Αν και Ισπανικά δεν γνωρίζω προσπάθησα  να συνεισφέρω μέχρι εκεί που νομίζω ότι κατανόησα].
 <*Εις εαυτόν δε ελθών *έφη,> = Realizado, reunió del olvido, o devuelto a la lógica. [Συνειδητοποίησε, συνήλθε από την λήθη, ή επέστρεψε στην λογική].
*Μετανοώ* -*ησε* -*ήσουν* =arrepentirse- arrepentido- Arrepentíos? - cuenta del error y cambiar mi forma de pensar. No necesariamente tienen que ser lo sentimos. [αντιλαμβάνομαι το λάθος και αλλάζω τον τρόπο σκέψης μου. Δέν είναι απαραίτητο να λυπάμαι].


----------



## BishopSaul

Gracias, muchas gracias !
Finalmente debo aceptar que la palabra arrepentimiento nunca la debimos de adozar a emociones devastadoras como muestras de aquél; muchas gracias, deveras !
Dios te bendiga !
Bishop Saul


----------



## elliest_5

no se si eso ayuda, pero creo que "μετανοώ" en contexto religioso tiene un sentido mas especifico, algo como "arrepentirse sinceramente y profundamente y pedir a Dios que te disculpe" - bueno, no se mucho de los textos religiosos pero el imperativo "μετανοειτε" a vezes suena  como una amenaza (como "arrepentios porque el infierno esta esperando")


----------



## Cynastros

Σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση  [μετανοείτε], νομίζω πως έχει την έννοια του ‘’ξανασκεφτείτε το και επιστρέψτε ‘’ ως επιταγή και ανάγκη, δεν είναι απειλή ούτε κάνει τη διαφορά μεγάλη.


----------



## BishopSaul

Cynastros said:


> Σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση [μετανοείτε], νομίζω πως έχει την έννοια του ‘’ξανασκεφτείτε το και επιστρέψτε ‘’ ως επιταγή και ανάγκη, δεν είναι απειλή ούτε κάνει τη διαφορά μεγάλη.


 
Me podrías traducir al español el significado de estas frases, por favor ?
No tengo mucha experiencia en griego, desafortunadamente
Bishopsaul


----------



## elliest_5

Cynastros dice que en este caso "μετανοείτε" tiene el sentido de "pensar otra vez y volver [en el camino de Dios (supongo)]"  como necesidad, no constituye una amenaza ni tiene alguna grande diferencia [comparado al sentido original] 

Yo diria que, para aclarar mi mensaje anterior, quizas en el texto original y con una analisis desde el punto de vista de teologia, la significacion sea tal como dice Cynastros, pero me parece que cuando la frase se dice en lo cotidiano (en relacion con la religion pero no en forma formal) tiene el sentido que dije [ver: "μετανοείτε Χριστιανοί!" -"arepentios Cristianos!" - suena muy grave, como una advertencia por algo malo que viene y puede decirse en serio o en forma de chiste, como amenaza falsa]

In english- for those who don't speak spanish - I just said that in a more everyday use the imperative "μετανοείτε" sounds a like a warning for an imminent danger or something- which might be used either seriously or as a joke (ok, maybe I am a bit too influenced by the "metanoeite" bit in the videos of "Ellinofreneia" <that's a tv satirical show>   )


----------



## orthophron

BishopSaul said:


> En español, arrepentirse implica enormes cargas morales y emocionales
> 
> En griego, parece, es solo un cambio de opinión, cambio de mentalidad, etc sin que necesariamente haya una devastación interna como la religión nos lo indica en cuanto a sufrir enormidades por un instante, estar afligidos por momentos, etc


μετανοώ (μετα-νοέω) tenía dos significados (por lo menos) en Griego Antiguo: cambiar de opinión y arrepentirse
Hoy se usa μετανοώ solo para significar arrepentirse y μετανιώνω (atención!) principalmente para significar cambiar de opinión.

Del Diccionario de Liddell-Scott 
*μετανο-έω*, _perceive afterwards_ or _too late_, opp. _προνοέω_, _Epich. [280]_; opp. _προβουλεύομαι_, _Democr.66_; _concur subsequently_, τισι _BGU747 i 11_ (ii A. D.). 

*2* _change one's mind_ or _purpose_, _Pl. Euthd.279c_, _Men.Epit.72_; _μ. μὴ οὔτε . . τῶν χαλεπῶν ἔργων ᾖ τὸ . . ἄρχειν_ _change one's opinion and think_ that it is not . . , _X.Cyr.1.1.3_. 
*3* _repent_, _Antipho 2.4.12_; ἐν τοῖς ἀνηκέστοις _Id.5.91_: freq. in LXX and _NT, Si._48.15, al.; ἀπὸ τῆς κακίας _Act.Ap.8.22_; ἐκ τῶν ἔργων _Apoc.9.20_; ἐπὶ τῇ ἀκαθαρσίᾳ _2 Ep.Cor.12.21_, cf. _OGI_751.9 (Amblada, ii B. C.); ἐπί τινι _Luc.Salt.84_, etc.; περί τινων _Plu.Galb.6_; τοῖς πεπραγμένοις _Id.Agis 19_: c. part., μ. γενόμενος Ἕλλην _Luc.Am. 36_.
*4* c. acc., _repent of_, τὴν ἄφιξιν _J.BJ4.4.5_.


----------



## Cynastros

1]
  Σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση [μετανοείτε], νομίζω πως έχει την έννοια του ‘’ξανασκεφτείτε το και επιστρέψτε ‘’ ως επιταγή και ανάγκη, δεν είναι απειλή ούτε κάνει τη διαφορά μεγάλη.
  En este caso [arrepentirse], creo que es el retorno of''think sentido again''and de verificar y no necesita ser una amenaza, ni la gran diferencia.
  2]
  Όπως βλέπετε δεν ανέφερα πουθενά το θεό,  το μετανοείτε , είναι μια καθημερινή έκφραση που εμπεριέχει το ‘ΓΝΩΘΙ Σ’ ΑΥΤΟΝ’   ,  μάθε για σένα . πώς ? κοίταξε μέσα σου και αναθεώρησε την εικόνα σου. 
  Como se puede ver que no he mencionado en cualquier lugar de Dios, se arrepienten, es una expresión cotidiana que contiene el "le conozco", aprender acerca de usted. cómo; mirar dentro de ti y revisar su imagen.


----------



## BishopSaul

A todos a todos a todos muuuuuchas gracias
No se imaginan la paz que sus frases me dan
Sucede que una de las peores situaciones es
darle a las palabras el significado que no tienen
o visceversa ( quitarles algo de significado )

La conclusión pues es que CAMBIAR DE OPINION
puede ser un VOLVER EN SI, CAMBIAR DE MANERA
DE PENSAR, obviamente por cualquier razón incluso
sin ella necesariamente

El añadirle sufrimiento repentino o angustia y 
preocupación, me parece que solo quiero hacer
el giro más dramático, pero sin existir realmente
necesidad de ninguna de las partes

Cuando discutíamos el tema en una charla, puse
como ejemplo el momento en que una novia se
queda sola en el altar porque el novio CAMBIO DE
OPINION y lo pensó dos veces antes de casarse
y no ocurrió a la ceremonia

En este caso, el trauma puede venir después

Muchas gracias
Bishop Saul


----------



## BishopSaul

elliest_5 said:


> Cynastros dice que en este caso "μετανοείτε" tiene el sentido de "pensar otra vez y volver [en el camino de Dios (*supongo*)]" como necesidad, no constituye una amenaza ni tiene alguna grande diferencia [comparado al sentido original]
> 
> Yo diria que, para aclarar mi mensaje anterior, *quizá* en el texto original y con una analisis desde el punto de vista de teologia, la significacion sea tal como dice Cynastros, pero me parece que cuando la frase se dice en lo cotidiano (en relacion con la religion pero no en forma formal) tiene el sentido que dije [ver: "μετανοείτε Χριστιανοί!" -"arepentios Cristianos!" - suena muy grave, como una advertencia por algo malo que viene y puede decirse en serio o en forma de chiste, como amenaza falsa]
> 
> In english- for those who don't speak spanish - I just said that in a more everyday use the imperative "μετανοείτε" sounds a like a warning for an imminent danger or something- which might be used either seriously or as a joke (ok, *maybe* I am a bit too influenced by the "metanoeite" bit in the videos of "Ellinofreneia" <that's a tv satirical show>  )


 
Gracias, porque tu respuesta se parece mucho a la situación por la que yo atravezaba en cuanto a "cambiar de opinión" y "arrepentirse"

Ese *supongo, quizá or maybe *tenía que erradicarlo de mi mente, y pienso que los intentos que uds hicieron me ayudaron muchísimo, gracias a Dios por siempre
BishopSaul


----------

